# Was ist ein Framework



## Guest (30. Jun 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe leider ein Verständnisproblem bezüglich dem Begrifff Framework und wäre dankbar, wenn mir jemand erklären kann, wie ich mir ein Framework vorstellen muss. Vielleicht anhand eines Beispieles.

Ich habe natürlich schon gegoogelt, doch so wirklich schlau bin ich aus den Definition noch nicht geworden.

Ein Framework besteht ja selbst auch aus Klassen. Worin besteht dann der Unterschied zu einer Klassenbibliothek?
Ich habe auf wikipedia foilgendes gelesen:
"...... Der Programmierer registriert konkrete Implementierungen, die dann durch das Framework gesteuert und benutzt werden, statt – wie bei einer Klassenbibliothek – lediglich Klassen und Funktionen zu benutzen."

Wie darf ich das verstehen. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=67359


----------

